

Life Without Cars - panarky
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/15/life-without-cars/

======
cratermoon
The problem is that these kinds of car services depend on a supply of people
who have cars to "crowd source" to. Notably, if there's a shortage of people
in the area able and willing to drive, the price will reflect the supply.

The real car-free solution involves changing cities and public transportation
infrastructure to reduce dependency on single-occupant vehicles.

------
tantalor
Surge pricing is nothing new. You already pay a big price in time and money
(lower fuel economy) when you choose to drive during rush hour.

